
Dave McClure apologizes - Killah911
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/01/500-startups-dave-mcclure-apologizes-for-multiple-advances-toward-women-and-being-a-creep/
======
Killah911
In my very few interactyeith him, he can be quite blunt. But it's refreshing
to see his commitment to a No BS approach to life go further than his comments
on startups and investors only. It takes a strong person to make introspection
such as his very public. But kudos, for coming clean.

